# Change of address for voting



## hjrdee (8 May 2007)

Anybody know if its too late to correct my address for voting. I'm still registered to vote at my old address so wont get a voting card unless I change

Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (8 May 2007)

You should ask in your local Garda station about being put on  the supplementary register.I am not sure of the time limit for doing this. 
If you moved recently,  have you contacted the residents of your old address and ask if they would forward on your polling card, assuming that youare stil on the register at that address.


----------



## Lollie (8 May 2007)

Take a look here http://www.checktheregister.ie/ Contains all the contact info you should need.


----------



## Deliah (8 May 2007)

When should the voting cards arrive? I'm on the register but haven't recieved one yet....


----------



## gipimann (8 May 2007)

Voting cards are usually delivered during election week.


----------



## z105 (9 May 2007)

Last Friday was the day for change of address for the supplementary register - 14 working days before election date

However you should still submit your change of address form (get at Garda station  - they have to stamp it etc - you need ID) for any future elections, it means that your voting cards will go to you at your old address.


----------

